# Wow



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

something kicked silver in the back side today, it's up to $24.62. almost a dollar an ounce.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

lotsoflead said:


> something kicked silver in the back side today, it's up to $24.62. almost a dollar an ounce.


I was thinking of buying some, so that happened. I should warn everyone when I am going to get gas, buy gold, or take a plane trip, because some SOB is going to raise the cost of whatever I think about doing.


----------



## wildman800 (Oct 17, 2008)

Just remember that the value of silver did not go up, the value of the dollar just dropped that much more!


----------



## paladin562 (Jun 30, 2010)

wildman800 said:


> Just remember that the value of silver did not go up, the value of the dollar just dropped that much more!


That is the sad truth!


----------



## optimist45 (Mar 28, 2010)

SIlver is being manipulated. Once that mainpulation is no longer happening it is going to rise. It is a good price at what it is currently. I think silver will surpass $100 per ounce.


----------



## questor (Nov 9, 2008)

so what will my 'Morgans' be worth ???


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

U.S. Silver Coin Melt Value Calculator - Coinflation.com

Enter your type of coin and quantity. Hit submit

You'll get the value based on silver content


----------



## questor (Nov 9, 2008)

questor said:


> so what will my 'Morgans' be worth ???


worth more as Werewolf bullets


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

questor said:


> worth more as Werewolf bullets


don't silver bullets 'tumble' & cause the shot to 'go wild'? 
I'm such a poor shot I would need silver shot in the ol' 12 gauge


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

It's hard to retrain yourself to think in terms of real commodities for value when you've been programmed to believe currency is the basis for value--trading your labor for dollars. I struggle with it. If you can go watch OLD game shows like Monty Hall on Let's Make a Deal where they give away _A NEW CAR!_ Then they pull the curtain and it's a Chevette or Pinto. It's comical to see how excited someone got over what we value as crappola now. Same thing is happening with the dollar.

ETA: When he rolls those 50 and 100 dollar notes out of his jacket pocket back then think about what you could buy with them. At the time that was big money. Today you can collect aluminum and copper for scrap and get it.


----------



## questor (Nov 9, 2008)

The_Blob said:


> don't silver bullets 'tumble' & cause the shot to 'go wild'?
> I'm such a poor shot I would need silver shot in the ol' 12 gauge


just curious . . .
how would silver bullets be any different than lead or copper jacketed bullets?

granted, a 12 bore would be better, but it would also 'waste' a lot of silver BB's


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

questor said:


> just curious . . .
> how would silver bullets be any different than lead or copper jacketed bullets?
> 
> granted, a 12 bore would be better, but it would also 'waste' a lot of silver BB's


I was just being a smarta$$, but I'm pretty certain the SG of silver is substantially lower than lead, they also take the Pb vs Cu SG into account when making jacketed bullets
also, I think the melting point of Ag is something like 1750(?) degrees (Pb melts at around 650(?))which would ruin most modern molds so I thought that dropping molten droplets into a water vessel might be easier 
Ag is considerably harder than Pb, but not as hard as a rifle barrel I'm sure, so idk how much rifling would score the bullet to give it spin to keep it accurate.


----------



## questor (Nov 9, 2008)

melting point for coin silver is about 1600 F or so

personally, I would not want to get hit with either one out of a shotgun, pistol or rifle. However that being said, I think the silver may be worth more, as ammunition, in some circumstances.
but I think it would make lousy hollow points.
as for the dropping into water
damn good idea, I never would have thought of that.
I wonder if having the mold in chilled water would help.
It would be fun to have a silver bullet or two laying around

I'll shut up now . . .I'm babbling.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

So... if you blast some AH with a load of silver buckshot you'd have to say the scum bag was worth more dead then alive.... my bad... lol


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

questor said:


> melting point for coin silver is about 1600 F or so
> 
> personally, I would not want to get hit with either one out of a shotgun, pistol or rifle. However that being said, I think the silver may be worth more, as ammunition, in some circumstances.
> but I think it would make lousy hollow points.
> ...


actually dropping molten shot from the top of a tower into a water bath is a very old idea (pre-colonial?)

also, you need to HEAT the mold up, a LOT, so that the Ag doesn't start to solidify before casting the entire bullet...

...it's not nearly as quick as Wesley Snipes makes it look in *Blade*


----------



## questor (Nov 9, 2008)

well, ya learn something new every day . . .
Thank you for the info


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

questor said:


> It would be fun to have a silver bullet or two laying around


I've got a whole fridge full of ice cold Silver Bullets. Gotta love that Coors!!


----------



## questor (Nov 9, 2008)

HarleyRider said:


> I've got a whole fridge full of ice cold Silver Bullets. Gotta love that Coors!!


and you live where . . .
OH . . .wait a mo . . .
I quite drinking, damn !!

never mind


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

up another 3 dollars. 27.50 per ounce


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

That is a Wow!

And we still have some here who write the brilliant "You can't eat gold (or silver)!"

I'd love to see their portfolios.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

SurviveNthrive said:


> That is a Wow!
> 
> And we still have some here who write the brilliant "You can't eat gold (or silver)!"
> 
> I'd love to see their portfolios.


well, *I'm* in that camp somewhat... and as for portfolio?... it's called a PANTRY :lolsmash:

as for the stock market, my commodities futures are outstripping even precious metals right now, so 

seriously tho, the only advice I can offer is invest in what you _know_ or at least can comprehend, otherwise that just leaves the door open to get taken advantage of


----------



## questor (Nov 9, 2008)

The_Blob said:


> well, *I'm* in that camp somewhat... and as for portfolio?... it's called a PANTRY :lolsmash:
> 
> seriously tho, the only advice I can offer is invest in what you _know_ or at least can comprehend, otherwise that just leaves the door open to get taken advantage of


ammo and knowledge


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

questor said:


> ammo and knowledge


And several hundred pounds of seed.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Uncle Joe is right about that...It might be hard for me to put away hundreds of pounds seeds, and heirloom seeds in a long-term storage container might some day be more valuable than silver and gold. Heck, the cost is up there. Just a small amount overpacked in #10 cans would be expensive, but that's the way I'm familiar with getting them.


----------

